# any genetic predispostions to illness/conditions in these?



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

hi
there are two cats currently in the shetler or foster care that i am interested in

both are adult males

one is a small siamese- buff colored and loves other cats

the other is a large and gorgeous Norwegian Forest cat


yeah, could they be any different?

i can't have two- so i figure my decision should be partly practical

i need to know if either of these breeds are prone to any genetically based illnesses or conditions

i heard siamese often get asthma

i would think that the Norwegian forest cat would be pretty sturdy

any one know more about these breeds?

a google search so far has been fruitless, not sure just how to search this topic

any advice appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

There are tons of people with Siamese cats here -- so I'll leave that to them. But I do know a few Norwegian forest cats, and they all get hairballs a lot because of their long coats and take medicine for it. That's the only problem that I have seen in any of them though -- truthfully a very sturdy cat.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

My Punky is the only Siamese I've ever known with asthma-like symptoms. (It hasn't been offically diagnosed, the vet thinks she has some allergies too.) My parents rarely have a cat that isn't siamese and I've known others, none with asthma.

I'm not familiar with Norwegian Forest Cats.

Any purebred cat (or dog) will tend to have certain illnesses as a result from being inbred.


----------

